# Question on feeding



## Brettm (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi everyone
Just picked up my tegu from an expo on Sunday, had been giving her various food items on sun/mon. (Veggies,fruits,greens,turkey,repashy meat pie) and she wouldn't touch any of it. So yesterday I tried a fuzzy rat and she devored it. My question is should I keep offering new food items or stick with frozen thawed?


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 17, 2013)

I feed F/T rodents to my Colombians a couple of times weekly, but I like to add other items as well. Mine also eat fruit as they get a bit larger, but were never too keen on greens or veggies. I read a few stories here of owners with vet reports that their Colombians were obese or had a lot of internal fat if they were opened up for surgery. My female was getting kinda fatty, so I'm trying to stay with leaner foods. They do eat a lot of insects in their natural habitat which would naturally be leaner.

So my diet consists of meals that are 60% meat and 40% fruit for Colombians. I feed lean ground meats mixed with Mazuri insectivore diet, fish, shrimp, F/T rodents, small pheasant chicks, Repashy dipped in egg yolk, eggs. I feed whatever fruits are in season and available at the store or even frozen berries, melon, peaches. I go easy on the eggs since they can get attached to that one food. I also add calcium supplement to any boneless food.


----------



## Brettm (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the input she has been a bit picky so far,we will se what tonight brings


----------

